# Anyone used these LED lights?



## heathen06 (27 Feb 2011)

Does anybody have any experience of using these LED lights on nano tanks?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/aquagro-micro-habitat-led-light-p-5303.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nano-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Lighting/dp/B0040YV0JM

I'm thinking of using one on an 8 inch cube, hopefully growing HC and dosing with liquid carbon. 

I really like the design of these new lights, but will they provide enough light to grow plants with?


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Feb 2011)

The first one comes on the tmc micro habitat 
Tried hc but couldn't get it to grow
The second I don't know about sorry
The tmc ones are quit bright but I think they have a low par
But I have shrimp in the tank so no liquid carb 
If you dose ferts and use easy carb you might have more success 
Matt


----------



## Garuf (27 Feb 2011)

I understand the first ones to produce around 30par if you have enough co2 and flow this should be enough for hc, a conventional clip on might be a better bet till we know more about the technology I suppose.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Feb 2011)

I thought that amin of 40-50 micromoles would be required to grow most plants.

I had the original lights that came with the Betta Cube, very similar to these ones, they are similar, not the same, and with two lights I managed to have a carpet. 

However the lights did not last more than a year, I lost 50% of the leds on both, so I now just using the arcadia lights, 11W is very good, and if the light dies it is easy to change.


----------



## heathen06 (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks for all the information. 

Losing 50% of the LEDs within a year is pretty bad.

Pity. I like the minimalist look of those lights. I might have to think again about an Arc Pod, but I haven't been too impressed with those pinky bulbs I've seen in them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Garuf (28 Feb 2011)

superfish lights are much better.

I suspect the TMC ones to be much better, plus you have a warrenty on them!


----------



## heathen06 (28 Feb 2011)

Just looked for the Superfish lights and realised that AE sells them. Had never spotted them there before.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/superfish-aqua-qube-light-kit-9w-p-5080.html

Looks pretty good. Still a little bulky compared to the LED ones.  I guess that's the compromise to be made for a reliable product, though.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Feb 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> superfish lights are much better.
> 
> I suspect the TMC ones to be much better, plus you have a warrenty on them!



Yes, I said they are similar, not the same. If I would get some it would have been the TMC lights, a year ago they were not available.


----------

